# Blockbuster On Demand Going Away



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

I just received an e-mail from Blockbuster stating that Blockbuster on Demand will no longer be supported by TiVo.

This is what it said:



> We have some good news and some bad news. The bad news is that, as of 3/31/12, the Blockbuster app will no longer be available on your TiVo DVR. We are updating our technology platform and will not be able to continue supporting your device.
> 
> You won't be able to watch movies from Blockbuster On Demand on your device, but you can still watch on any of our other devices or stream via PC or Mac.


Is this something that was planned? I don't remember seeing anything about it mentioned here.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

**** Red said:


> I just received an e-mail from Blockbuster stating that Blockbuster on Demand will no longer be supported by TiVo.
> 
> This is what it said:
> 
> Is this something that was planned? I don't remember seeing anything about it mentioned here.


My suspicion is that they might be paying a fee to Tivo to carry their app and they're looking for any way they can to stave off going out of business completely.


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

lillevig said:


> My suspicion is that they might be paying a fee to Tivo to carry their app and they're looking for any way they can to stave off going out of business completely.


It could be this or the fact that Blockbuster is now owned by Dish Network and its not like there is any past bad blood between Tivo & Dish.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It's my fault, guys. I just signed up for it the other day.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

Perhaps this means that other services may be coming? There has been talk about Vudu. 

Or, maybe an exclusive agreement for VOD with amazon so we can get Prime videos?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Was it even any good? The last time I looked at it, I didn't see any HD content.

The Blockbuster Kiosks are also going away later this year and will become RedBox Kiosks. Although a different comapny than Dish owns the Kiosks.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Was it even any good? The last time I looked at it, I didn't see any HD content.
> 
> The Blockbuster Kiosks are also going away later this year and will become RedBox Kiosks. Although a different comapny than Dish owns the Kiosks.


I don't think they offered HD for the content on the TiVo interface so I never ordered anything. I hope we see some movement on Amazon or we get a Vudu announcement. This Blockbuster announcement makes me a little nervous that Amazon could do the same thing effectively crippling the ability to download new movie releases.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

dilbert27 said:


> It could be this or the fact that Blockbuster is now owned by Dish Network and its not like there is any past bad blood between Tivo & Dish.


Did not know about the Dish connection. Can't we all just get along guys?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

There is going to be about 10 TiVo users affected by this. Ouch.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Maybe the "Comcast OnDemand" feature will be coming soon to the Premiere.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

This is no surprise. Nobody uses it. Occasionally someone comes to the forum to ask a question about it and nobody responds because hardly any regular posters have EVER used the app. I have browsed it a couple of times but never used it. Amazon has more content.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Never really used it. It's no big loss. Not even news worthy.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

larrs said:


> Perhaps this means that other services may be coming? There has been talk about Vudu.
> 
> Or, maybe an exclusive agreement for VOD with amazon so we can get Prime videos?


VUDU is my favorite VoD service I have used and I would like to see that but I don't believe it is possible with the TiVoHD, at least not HDX. I don't really know how any of these types of services can operate profitably. The VUDU forum doesn't get much activity but has so many complaints about the service not working with a specific player or a specific internet service or a specific network, about all VUDU can do is refund the purchase and respond to questions about things that have nothing to do with VUDU. For the monthly revenue it generates, the customer service costs can't even be funded is my guess.

I see many complaints here about Amazon and Blockbuster so it is no surprise Blockbuster is going bye bye. I use the Amazon Instant Video once a month or so with TiVo and it works great for me. I have two VUDU capable boxes connected and recently started using VUDU and it works great so I suspect the complaints are usually a result of a router or modem or network setting issue and have nothing to do with the service. I know the internet TV boom is going to be huge but so far it appears to me to be off to a rocky start if it is supposed to result in profits for the providers. Everybody wants it and wants it to work perfectly but nobody wants to pay anything for it.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Chris Gerhard said:


> ... I know the internet TV boom is going to be huge but so far it appears to me to be off to a rocky start if it is supposed to result in profits for the providers. Everybody wants it and wants it to work perfectly but nobody wants to pay anything for it.


I am not sure when Internet TV is actually going to be huge, but people seem more than willing to pay for things if they are getting what they want.

Just think about these numbers:


$100/mo +/- per month for smart phone on 2 year contract
$75/mo +/- for pay TV service
$40/mo +/- for home Internet access
$30/mo +/- for home phone service
$500 +/- + monthly service for ipads etc. 
$200?? + games and monthly service for gaming console. 
All of the above are costs that 10s of millions of households are paying. So the reality is that people are paying billions of dollars for many services and still not getting what they want.

TV or video entertainment is only part of the picture. If you look at the following categories: 

Communication: email, IM/texting, video conferencing, & voice communications
Entertainment: Video, Music, Reading (books etc), & Gaming
Information: Basically access to everything else
We want one device that we can hold in our hands and bring anywhere/everywhere. That provides 100% access to 100% of the above 100% of the time. We also want that device to doc simple with any size display device any place we want to.

We collectively (and I am guessing most household individually) pay more than enough to have the above. The problem is a significant number of the existing services need to be destroyed to move on and the Government would likely need to require an common/open delivery system after which people could then pick what level of service they wanted.

Instead we will likely continue to receive fragmented services through non compatible delivery systems. The Internet actually offers some hope that we can have the above but actually having it requires many things to happen that are not likely to happen any time soon.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> I am not sure when Internet TV is actually going to be huge, but people seem more than willing to pay for things if they are getting what they want.
> 
> Just think about these numbers:
> 
> ...


Who are you paying $75 a month to for TV service. I pay $103 a month for TV, Home phone, and internet. And that includes 2 cable cards. I guess you can also add $23 a month for the 2 Tivos but some people just pay up front for the lifetime.

That's why I never understand the whole cord cutting thing. I pay about $33 a month to FIOS for TV plus 2 cable cards. Since phone and internet by themselves would be about $70. I think I get great value from my $33 a month.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

NYHeel said:


> Who are you paying $75 a month to for TV service. I pay $103 a month for TV, Home phone, and internet. And that includes 2 cable cards. I guess you can also add $23 a month for the 2 Tivos but some people just pay up front for the lifetime.
> 
> That's why I never understand the whole cord cutting thing. I pay about $33 a month to FIOS for TV plus 2 cable cards. Since phone and internet by themselves would be about $70. I think I get great value from my $33 a month.


Consider yourself lucky you live where FOIS is. Anyway around where I live those triple play deals only last for a fairly short period of time, are not as good as yours, and after the teaser period no one is paying anywhere near what you stated.

But anyway my point wasn't to be exact in identifying how much people pay for things, which is why I used the "+/-", it was to point out that most people pay plenty of money every month for these various services and that most people would be more than willing to continue or even pay more if they were getting the service(s) they wanted.


----------



## pawnslinger (Feb 17, 2012)

atmuscarella said:


> I am not sure when Internet TV is actually going to be huge, but people seem more than willing to pay for things if they are getting what they want.
> 
> Just think about these numbers:
> 
> ...


Well, here's one guy that's tired of paying for it. I just recently cut the cord, told the cable and sat company to take a hike, and purchased a Tivo and OTA UHF antenna. With the PLS paid for out of the savings, I figure I will cut my cost by about 75%. I am retaining my broadband service with Netflix and Hulu. Net net, savings of more than $100 per month
!


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> I am not sure when Internet TV is actually going to be huge, but people seem more than willing to pay for things if they are getting what they want.
> 
> Just think about these numbers:
> 
> ...


I don't want to pay anything for internet TV access above the monthly ISP bill and it doesn't have to be pretty with easy on the eyes apps and pretty home pages and it doesn't have to work on a smart phone or tablet or handheld device. I want it to work in the house on traditional displays and I am willing to put up with ads and having to use a keyboard and browser to find programming to keep the cost low. As is, I love it now and except for some VoD purchases, I spend nothing each month using Google TV/TiVo/PS3.

I don't see anybody echoing your claim that people are willing to pay significant monthly fees for internet TV. I see just the opposite, we all want to leave the big monthly TV bill behind which I did in 2009 after 12 years of DirecTV by putting an antenna on the roof again and finding ways to access programming from the internet. The market that is paying big monthly cable bills is probably happy just to stick with cable, nothing wrong with that. Google TV is far and away the best option for me, keyboard and browser to find what I want to watch but people are sure whining non-stop about the fact it isn't pretty with nice pretty apps.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I don't want to pay anything for internet TV access above the monthly ISP bill and it doesn't have to be pretty with easy on the eyes apps and pretty home pages and it doesn't have to work on a smart phone or tablet or handheld device. I want it to work in the house on traditional displays and I am willing to put up with ads and having to use a keyboard and browser to find programming to keep the cost low. As is, I love it now and except for some VoD purchases, I spend nothing each month using Google TV/TiVo/PS3.
> 
> I don't see anybody echoing your claim that people are willing to pay significant monthly fees for internet TV. I see just the opposite, we all want to leave the big monthly TV bill behind which I did in 2009 after 12 years of DirecTV by putting an antenna on the roof again and finding ways to access programming from the internet. The market that is paying big monthly cable bills is probably happy just to stick with cable, nothing wrong with that. Google TV is far and away the best option for me, keyboard and browser to find what I want to watch but people are sure whining non-stop about the fact it isn't pretty with nice pretty apps.


I am pretty much the same as you maybe even more so as I haven't used anything but add support video for months, however people like you and me are out of the main stream and someday the people paying for our content (the advertisers) are going to either quit providing it or demand a delivery system that provides greater assurance the adds were seen. I think Hulu is a good example of where add support content is going, sure I can still get up or not watch the add but it is harder to "channel surf" and impossible to fast forward through the adds.

Most of the people I know with an Internet streaming devices have large cable bills and sub to Netflix, Hulu, and/or Amazon. They also have multiple cell/smart phones, tablets and gaming consoles and multiple ways they access the Internet. Which is an indication they are more than willing to pay.

When it comes to video pretty much everyone wants access to what ever they want, when ever they want it, and where ever they want it. Until we destroy our current systems we will never get to a system that can give us that. How someone pays for it either directly or through add support isn't what I am talking about.

Ultimately we need reliable high speed Internet delivered to us wirelessly and everything else to go away.


----------



## nycmiddle (Oct 21, 2010)

I would not have a home phone (not that I have it hooked up anyways) but for the fact the cable package is $10 less with the phone than without it.

And when I call the cable company all they want to do is talk to me about phone service. Sorry guys.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

rainwater said:


> There is going to be about 10 TiVo users affected by this. Ouch.


 Good one and I think you're about right. I tried Blockbuster for about a month (the free first month). The disks were so slow in arriving and getting back (since they don't have a distribution center in my town), I quit the service very fast.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

lujan said:


> Good one and I think you're about right. I tried Blockbuster for about a month (the free first month). The disks were so slow in arriving and getting back (since they don't have a distribution center in my town), I quit the service very fast.


The DVD by mail service has nothing to do with the Blockbuster Tivo app.


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

It's not just TiVo. BB is discontinuing the service on everything except Samsung TVs, a few Bluray players, and mobile devices... even those may be doomed... the list on BB's website seems to shrink every time I look at it.

But I discovered this when I got the e-mail about my WD Live.

Turns out all streaming media set-top-boxes like my WD are no longer going to be supported.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

Chris Gerhard said:


> VUDU is my favorite VoD service I have used and I would like to see that but I don't believe it is possible with the TiVoHD, at least not HDX. I don't really know how any of these types of services can operate profitably. The VUDU forum doesn't get much activity but has so many complaints about the service not working with a specific player or a specific internet service or a specific network, about all VUDU can do is refund the purchase and respond to questions about things that have nothing to do with VUDU. For the monthly revenue it generates, the customer service costs can't even be funded is my guess.
> 
> I see many complaints here about Amazon and Blockbuster so it is no surprise Blockbuster is going bye bye. I use the Amazon Instant Video once a month or so with TiVo and it works great for me. I have two VUDU capable boxes connected and recently started using VUDU and it works great so I suspect the complaints are usually a result of a router or modem or network setting issue and have nothing to do with the service. I know the internet TV boom is going to be huge but so far it appears to me to be off to a rocky start if it is supposed to result in profits for the providers. Everybody wants it and wants it to work perfectly but nobody wants to pay anything for it.


Actually, Vudu HDX is a perfect fit for the Premiere. The Premiere is capable of 1080/24P video which is HDX. The DD+ audio may have to be downsampled to regular DD but that is easily done. The only thing I can see not working might be the 3D content available on Vudu. Not sure about that one.

And, I would think that the Tivo would be a better fit for customer service as well. Tivo users are heavy Netflix users and would likely have less issues with operation than Joe sixpack that just got a new BD player that has Vudu.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

larrs said:


> Actually, Vudu HDX is a perfect fit for the Premiere. The Premiere is capable of 1080/24P video which is HDX. The DD+ audio may have to be downsampled to regular DD but that is easily done. The only thing I can see not working might be the 3D content available on Vudu. Not sure about that one.
> 
> And, I would think that the Tivo would be a better fit for customer service as well. Tivo users are heavy Netflix users and would likely have less issues with operation than Joe sixpack that just got a new BD player that has Vudu.


I think the Premiere could handle a dummied down version of VUDU HDX like you mention and maybe it could be dummied down further for the TiVoHD but I think I will just continue to use a player that can handle DD+ even if it comes to TiVo, which isn't likely. Having another option for the non-DD+ programming would be nice on second thought so bring it on TiVo. Everyday I check the 99 cent rentals and probably will only rent a couple dozen of those each year as long as that continues.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

aadam101 said:


> The DVD by mail service has nothing to do with the Blockbuster Tivo app.


I was talking about Blockbuster in general. It's just not worth it any way you get it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I think the Premiere could handle a dummied down version of VUDU HDX like you mention and maybe it could be dummied down further for the TiVoHD but I think I will just continue to use a player that can handle DD+ even if it comes to TiVo, which isn't likely. Having another option for the non-DD+ programming would be nice on second thought so bring it on TiVo. Everyday I check the 99 cent rentals and probably will only rent a couple dozen of those each year as long as that continues.


Doesn't the Premiere have HDMi 1.3 or higher? If so it should be capable of bitstreaming DD+.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

FYI I've spoken to both DISH (who owns Blockbuster) and TiVo about this. Blockbuster has relied on Sonic to power many versions of their On Demand service, including TiVo... and their relationship with Sonic concludes at the end of March. (Their Android, desktop, and some Samsung hardware apps will not be affected.) Blockbuster intends to build up a "more scalable and reliable infrastructure" with both DISH and TiVo indicating they hope to resume their relationship maybe later this year.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

davezatz said:


> FYI I've spoken to both DISH (who owns Blockbuster) and TiVo about this. Blockbuster has relied on Sonic to power many versions of their On Demand service, including TiVo... and their relationship with Sonic concludes at the end of March. (Their Android, desktop, and some Samsung hardware apps will not be affected.) Blockbuster intends to build up a "more scalable and reliable infrastructure" with both DISH and TiVo indicating they hope to resume their relationship maybe later this year.


It seems doubtful to me that they would bother getting back on the Tivo bandwagon. There aren't a lot of Tivo subscribers. The segment of subscribers that is growing do not have access to Blockbuster (or Netflix, Amazon, etc.).

Out of almost 100 people who participated in the poll below, 88% said they _never_ used the app. I suspect the actual percentage of people who have never used the app is probably even higher than this since people on this forum seem more likely to use Tivo features.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=475188&highlight=blockbuster


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

larrs said:


> Perhaps this means that other services may be coming? There has been talk about Vudu.
> 
> Or, maybe an exclusive agreement for VOD with amazon so we can get Prime videos?


Despite what Mr. Zatz says (and I believe Dave), maybe I was right on the concept that Blockbuster will be replaced by another service.

With the announcement of Comcast's Streampix and Comcast's Tivo tie in, could that be what's coming?

If this does come to Tivo, there may not be any need for BlockBuster when/if they try to make a "comeback"...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Surely Streampix is only for Comcast customers? That's no replacement.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> Surely Streampix is only for Comcast customers? That's no replacement.


I would think that Comcast would want to open it up to everyone at some point. The only reason I can think of not to allow everyone to sign up is the fear of losing more traditional cable subscribers. They are already losing that to Netflix....


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

TiVo is well known for charging VERY high fees for access to its STB's (my fear is that we may lose CNET at some point as Molly Wood pointed out that they pay big, "REALLY BIG" to be on TiVo). Considering cost-conscience Dish now owns Blockbuster and TiVo most likely isn't going to reduce the fee, they just parted ways.

BTW, Ergan and Rogers actually know each other very well and have a good personal relationship. Throughout the entire lawsuit, Ergan always made it clear that he had no animosity towards Rogers or TiVo and said TiVo was a good service, just that he and "Tom" (Rogers) disagree on the patents issue and it was just business. Ergan even joked about the first payment to TiVo saying that "Tom (Rogers) should pay" for their next lunch together. Rogers joked he "might" be willing to do that.

BTW, Dish really did get the best settlement that was probably on terms Dish wanted all along as it is nearly identical to the TV Guide/Gemstar settlement which was a court case Dish WON. Further, Tom Rogers said he settled because he did not want to wait for the court to rule (means he needed the cash now, but it was wise of him to settle, I guess). Dish now OWNS the disputed TiVo patants with smaller payments to come. This is in contrast to AT&T's worse for them settlement that is really what TiVo wanted for Dish but couldn't get it, but at least TiVo has a far more lucrative settlement/license our patents forever down the road deal. We'll have to see what remaining defendant's do.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Chris Gerhard said:


> VUDU is my favorite VoD service I have used and I would like to see that but I don't believe it is possible with the TiVoHD, at least not HDX. I don't really know how any of these types of services can operate profitably. The VUDU forum doesn't get much activity but has so many complaints about the service not working with a specific player or a specific internet service or a specific network, about all VUDU can do is refund the purchase and respond to questions about things that have nothing to do with VUDU. For the monthly revenue it generates, the customer service costs can't even be funded is my guess.
> 
> I see many complaints here about Amazon and Blockbuster so it is no surprise Blockbuster is going bye bye. I use the Amazon Instant Video once a month or so with TiVo and it works great for me. I have two VUDU capable boxes connected and recently started using VUDU and it works great so I suspect the complaints are usually a result of a router or modem or network setting issue and have nothing to do with the service. I know the internet TV boom is going to be huge but so far it appears to me to be off to a rocky start if it is supposed to result in profits for the providers. Everybody wants it and wants it to work perfectly but nobody wants to pay anything for it.


netflix steaming doesn't seem to be going anywhere. They seemed to have figured out how to build up a service to become something that can stand on its own.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> It seems doubtful to me that they would bother getting back on the Tivo bandwagon. There aren't a lot of Tivo subscribers. The segment of subscribers that is growing do not have access to Blockbuster (or Netflix, Amazon, etc.).
> 
> Out of almost 100 people who participated in the poll below, 88% said they _never_ used the app. I suspect the actual percentage of people who have never used the app is probably even higher than this since people on this forum seem more likely to use Tivo features.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=475188&highlight=blockbuster


the old blockbuster stank- but who knows if the new owners want to change that or not. Judging what might be with the new entity based on the old entity (with the same name) might not be accurate.

I'm struggling to figure an example of someone buying a dying brand and making it a success and all i can come up with is ATT- but maybe that's good enough to give a possibility....


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> Surely Streampix is only for Comcast customers? That's no replacement.


Actually, the article I read stated they are planning to open it up to anyone with a broadband connection.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

larrs said:


> Actually, the article I read stated they are planning to open it up to anyone with a broadband connection.


Do you have a link? The article I read said the opposite. I'm not questioning you, I would just like to consider the source.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

the articale i saw yesterday I thought said it was going to be opened to anyone. after reading wmcbrine's comment i looked again and all the articles seem to say only for comcast subs today.

Not sure which are correct. 

There's a couple threads about it in the coffee house or general chit chat areas of forum- maybe the links are there...


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

MichaelK said:


> the articale i saw yesterday I thought said it was going to be opened to anyone. after reading wmcbrine's comment i looked again and all the articles seem to say only for comcast subs today.
> 
> Not sure which are correct.
> 
> There's a couple threads about it in the coffee house or general chit chat areas of forum- maybe the links are there...


Yeah, it appears it may start with their subscribers and spread to others if successful. Not sure how long it will take so it may be a non-starter for Tivo users.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

larrs said:


> Yeah, it appears it may start with their subscribers and spread to others if successful. Not sure how long it will take so it may be a non-starter for Tivo users.


I think this i great if they open up nationwide. It is the first step in creating real competition between TV providers.


----------



## sandycityscott (Oct 8, 2002)

Tried 3 different ways to cancel my Blockbuster account and get my credit card info deleted since it's no longer going to be available on TiVo and I have no use for it.

They will not cancel my account. They will not delete my credit card as my method of payment.

Anybody else experience this?


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

sandycityscott said:


> Tried 3 different ways to cancel my Blockbuster account and get my credit card info deleted since it's no longer going to be available on TiVo and I have no use for it.
> 
> They will not cancel my account. They will not delete my credit card as my method of payment.
> 
> Anybody else experience this?


Could you maybe "update" your credit card info?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I had no trouble canceling my blockbuster account and there were no further charges to my CC since Feb. Did it online.

I do still get the emails of what is new at blockbuster but I suspect that subscription is managed independantly and I just have not taken the time to do it. Besides, whats new at blockbuster is new at amazon as well.


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

rainwater said:


> There is going to be about 10 TiVo users affected by this. Ouch.


+1 - who cares!


----------

